# insurance advice



## speedfight (Jul 16, 2010)

Me and a mate are thinking of renting a unit for valeting but we are unsure of what insurance would be needed, can anyone help?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

- A formal partnership
- Motor Trade Road Risks
- Customers Vehicles @ trade premises cover
- Public liability
- optional contents, tools, equipment, stock, business interruption etc


----------



## speedfight (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks mate, dont suppose u could give me a ruff idea of the prices of them?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Would need to send a full presentation off to an Insurer to get a quote. It can vary immensely dependent on age, location, types of vehicles, indemnity limits etc.


----------

